# anybody have pics of them barrel racing or doing poles?



## english_rider144 (Sep 12, 2008)

I wanna see them! I've started becoming interested in barrels and poles. I've always rode english. I wanna see if anybody has pics.


----------



## toosleepy (Jan 14, 2009)




----------



## BuckOff41570 (Nov 15, 2008)

I think these are all I have on my computer...


----------



## english_rider144 (Sep 12, 2008)

thank you =] I love the last pic.


----------



## ilovestitch (Dec 22, 2006)

Heres some pics of me and Stitch or of my best friend at our county fair


----------



## makin tracks (Jan 25, 2009)

I have a couple of my daughter barrel racing and 1 of me bending.
I don't get to ride too often because I am always on the ground looking after my brood of pony club kids (I'm their instructor). 

However, on this occasion I dragged my 20 year old mare out of the paddock (after a 6 month break) for our last comp together - she is now retired.
We didn't win anything, we just had fun at a pace she was comfortable with which was great for me because it wasn't real fast.


----------



## banjiny16 (Feb 24, 2009)

This is me and my horse Banjo 
http://www.horseforum.com/members/7119/album/my-horses-378/banjo-2567.jpg


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

This is me on my pony Wildey doing a race called postmans chase. But its includes poles, so I guess it counts! I have an awesoem video of him doing poles at home, not sure where it is though. He's a legend, has the fastest time of the day at our zone championships for poles numerous times! I just sit there nowadays and he does it all.


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

Please excuse my racing face


----------



## CloudsMystique (Mar 3, 2009)

These pictures are of my (and my horse's) first time barrel racing.


----------



## morganshow11 (Dec 19, 2008)

Me when i was like 10! They are Texas barrels!


----------



## bilyeuamber (Mar 2, 2009)

http://i209.photobucket.com/albums/bb94/SullivanSaddleClubSite/2007%20June%20Barrel%20Bash/TM06_16_07_81YouthBarrels.jpg

This is a picture of me and my Quarter Horse Pony Lucy. She is only 13.5 hands tall and we ended up winning a buckle that day. She beats all the big horses in competition. She runs 16's and 17's in barrels and 21's and 22's in poles which is great for a horse that size. She is amazing. She is 19 years old and still running like a 5 year old. Barrel racing and pole bending are so much fun.


----------



## Flyinghigh12 (Feb 17, 2009)

This is at a show at the end of the day..
















This is at rodeo.. two video's one of me doing polls, I'm the farther one on the chestnut not the one close by.
<embed width="448" height="361" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" src="http://i174.photobucket.com/player....com/albums/w83/lilvalleyledgegirl/Bild037.flv">
And this video is of us barrel racing.. we didn't have that good of a run. I never taught her to break as we turned around the barrel, haha.
<embed width="448" height="361" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" src="http://i174.photobucket.com/player....m/albums/w83/lilvalleyledgegirl/Bild036-2.flv">


----------



## BuckOff41570 (Nov 15, 2008)

I don't have anymore pics but I did dig up some of these old videos.

First one... yeah. I've had a reaccuring problem with my ankle giving out and it happened to happen on this run. I still won a couple hundred though so I didnt mind as much.
prez cup video by mrgunsmokeluver - Photobucket
and this I think was like my second barrel race...and I guess I really liked getting a ginormous pocket to the third. lol
sstc video by mrgunsmokeluver - Photobucket

haha and this one was funny. My hoodie got caught on my saddle horn and I kinda wasnt paying attention and reeeeaaaallly over turned my second barrel.
buckwheat2 video by mrgunsmokeluver - Photobucket


----------

